# Cockatiel forum?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a cockatiel forum. I've found Talk Cockatiels, but it's pretty disappointing and not very active and in general only one or two people are the same people who answer everything. It's nowhere near the equivalent of Rat Forum where multiple people like to pitch in and make suggestions and where lots of people are posting questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

As a budgie owner, I was pretty disappointed to find that most bird forums are inactive. I really appreciate the little community we have here.
I've been on some forums where users continuously copy and paste the same answers for threads if they were even the slightest bit similar, it really felt like being on a forum full of robots.
If you do want to show off your cockatiels though, please feel free to do so. I'm sure we'd all love to gawk at your pretty birds


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

What about a searching for a forum dedicated to pet birds or parrots in general? You might find a larger, more active comunity that way and theres bound to be plenty of users that have experience in owning a wide range of birds, including cockateils.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Avian Avenue


----------

